# Personal Web Sites?



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2004)

Besides working in EMS, I'm currently taking on two professional web site projects.

Since 2000 I've had a website of some kind, but the last time I've really had a personal site was in early 2002.

I'm wondering if anyone has a personal site, or any interest in a personal site.  I'm all for people having their own little spot on the web.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm actually thinking about starting a web site for this business here locally.  My g/f's dad owns a custom cabinetry business that does just awesome work.  She works there too.  They have a web site now but it is very old and outdated.

I'm sure he can increase their business with a new, more professional site.

Matt, I may contact you in a month or so to discuss things further.

Oh, and I do have a personal domain name, yeah you guessed it, Chimpie.com, but there is nothing there.  With the new job I don't have the time to sit down and start it.  Maybe in another month or two.

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's my personal site:  http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/scubacutie


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm in the process of developing a site. I do have a site of sorts, but currently it just has a few picture files (my avatar, misc. photos, etc.) but no pages of any sort except the automatically generated index page.

I just got Frontpage for Father's Day, so I'm in the process of converting the pages I had been working on in Publisher to that.

FYI, I used to be the webmaster for www.ocasse.com, the Orange County Chapter of the American Society of Safety Engineers (its been substantially and professionally overhauled since I did it though).

Great site, Erika!


----------



## TKO (Jul 21, 2004)

I dont really have a personal website rather a photo album. My pictures  Check it out


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2006)

Well I have a myspace, I was kind of afraid to post it because I have an old friend on there that likes to cause trouble for me...but I think you all know me well enough to ignore her. Here's the link:

http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user&MyToken=d2b9b98c-4df1-4c36-a332-297fbbdf6626


----------



## CaptainPanic (May 20, 2006)

Like Wingnut I only have a myspace account - BTW Wingnut your link isnt working. go to your profile and there should be a little box with your EXACT myspace url.
should look something like 
http://www.myspace.com/dr_vfib <---- which is my Myspace URL its clickable.

If you want feel free to add me to your friends list and whatnot.


----------



## Wingnut (May 20, 2006)

oops


http://www.myspace.com/32682748

That should work. Thanks


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2006)

I can't add friends... myspace is somewhat blocked  - If you invite me, I'll accept


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 21, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I - If you invite me, I'll accept



Begging for friends again, are we?


----------



## disassociative (May 21, 2006)

*...*

I am the CEO and head programmer of my own Biomedical Informatics and Telecommunications company Digital Spirit Media.

http://digitalspiritmedia.com


----------



## Luno (May 22, 2006)

*Stuff*

Yeah, I do the myspace thing.....
http://www.myspace.com/luno75


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 22, 2006)

Yup, Myspace...sometimes....try to make time...

http://www.myspace.com/deanalyn


----------



## fm_emt (May 23, 2006)

http://www.pbp.net

In addition to my normal day job, I run a small web/email hosting company.

The EMS agency I work with actually has no website yet. heh. We're working on that one..


----------



## rjlinnovations (May 28, 2006)

*Websites*

Hi guys..I'm new here. My name is Ron. I have found websites to be an amazing tool to have a concept understood for many different uses. Let's just say one of you guys have found a new EMS system or practice for example. It would be WONDERFUL if you put it on a website so you could share with others...especially here. Talking about it sometimes just can't relay the concept clearly.

Websites have become dirt cheap as almost everyone has gotten in the biz. I actually got mine for free from a guy who is just starting and needed a few "under his belt". Another guy offered to build me a website for $150-. For that price...hey why not?


----------



## emsgirl99 (May 30, 2006)

Here is my website!

http://360.yahoo.com/emsgirl99

Michelle


----------

